# 1989 BMW e30 325i



## Dirtboy (Aug 28, 2010)

*1989 BMW e30 325i - MS8 inside*

Ok, I finally got some time and the weather got good enough to start my audio install. Actually, it got started last year while I was working on the interior of the e30. That thread is here: New 89 325i - R3VLimited Forums
But here are some re-cap pics of that portion of it:

Ran new wires to the kickpanels:

















Ran wires to the trunk:

















The system is going to be run off a OEM BMW C43 tape deck running a Phatbox mp3 player in the trunk.









The rest of the system:

JBL MS-8 dsp
JL 500/5 amp
JL 10W3v3
"Luke box" - custom designed e30 box from a member on R3vlimited.com
Polk Audio MM521 front speakers
Polk Audio db1001 front tweeters
Polk Audio GX5?? rear speakers (found at junkyard, lol)

So that get us to this week.

Getting Luke box ready for the amp and dsp:

























Slap the sub in:


----------



## Dirtboy (Aug 28, 2010)

Then it was onto the kickpanels for the front speakers. The tweets were already installed in the sail panels last year. They will be used on the "side" channels of the MS8. The speakers in the kickpanels will be hooked up to the "front" channels on the MS8. Rear speakers to the "rear", you get how this is going...

































To deal with cone excursion, I cut the "grill" off the kickpanels and used oem rear grills over the speakers to help keep it looking stock.

















I know that the kickpanels aren't the best place to put the speakers, but I'm trying to keep it as stock looking as possible. If I really can't deal with how it sounds after the MS8 does it's thing, I may move the fronts to the door panels. Until then....

















...and the glovebox still opens...


----------



## Dirtboy (Aug 28, 2010)

Then it was on to the trunk install...

empty:









full:









From inside:

















And then the wiring begins:

























So that's where I am right now. I had to stop because the rain came back and I'm working outside (the e46 is hogging the garage right now). I still have to get all the wiring in the trunk done, which includes cutting the stock battery clamp off and hooking up to the new battery. Then I have to fab up a rack or something to mount the Phatbox; it's going on the left side of the trunk. Also have to make the cover that's going over the amp and dsp. Not to mention that I still have to get the C43 mounted securely in the dash... Whew... I hope I can get this done in the next week or so... 

More updates as they come...


----------



## Dirtboy (Aug 28, 2010)

Got some work done today... 

The main thing was that I found out why the MS8 kept on shutting down. The C43 tape deck wasn't putting out enough power on the turn-on lead. It was only putting out about 11.5 volts. When I hooked up the MS8's turn-on lead directly to the battery with 12.6v, the unit never shut down... Even while playing for 15-20 minutes. So I had to re-wire the turn-on lead from the front. Hooked it up directly to the 12v acc from the ignition. Works like a charm...

The other work I did was straighten up the wires. Here's a before pic:











And the after pic:










There's still going to be a cover over all that cut out to Luke's template that he included with the box. But I just wanted all the wires under control.

Here's a pic of the Phatbox mp3 player:










For those that don't know about it, it's actually a small Linux based mp3 player with an 80 gig removable hard drive. 

The reason I like it better than an iPod is that it speaks out the names of tracks/titles/artist etc to you so you don't have to take your eyes off the road looking at a display on the dash. 

I also have an aux input for the iPod as well.

I still have to come up with a way to mount it to the left side of the trunk.


And here's a shot of the other side of the trunk:










Tomorrow I'm going to try to tackle the mounting of the C43 in the dash...


----------



## MTopper (Nov 4, 2009)

looks really clean. nice mounting of the JBL and JL amp


----------



## jimmy2345 (Jul 12, 2010)

Nice enclosure design. Looks pretty optimal.


----------



## Dirtboy (Aug 28, 2010)

jimmy2345 said:


> Nice enclosure design. Looks pretty optimal.


Thanks, but I can't take credit for the design. An audio installer from Washington state called Luke built it. He builds alot of these style boxes for older BMWs. I bought it off him on R3vlimited.com, a e30 BMW forum.




MTopper said:


> looks really clean. nice mounting of the JBL and JL amp


Thanks. And it's not done yet. I still have to build the false wall that will go over the back of the box. Only the 500/5 and MS8 will be visible, the wire conduits will be hidden. I'll do the same to the Phatbox on the left side of the trunk.


----------



## Dirtboy (Aug 28, 2010)

So today I got the C43 mounted in the dash. I also switched out the euro gauge cluster to a U.S. cluster. Same with the overhead check panel. And, while I was knee deep into the dash, I finally hooked up the 4-way flashers to the alarm.

Last but not least, I installed the brand new M-tech2 steering wheel.











Now I just need to do a complete cleaning and detail of the interior...


----------



## sdhaney (Aug 10, 2010)

nice install!! my dads got a 92 325i conv. he wants me to do whenever he can afford the equipment. i might borrow some ideas!


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

Cabs trunk is way too different - keep that in mind. I am working on my friend's cab, just gathering bit and pieces now... Trunk doesn't look good at all.


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

cool work here... oh and Kick panels + BMW = WIN! Much better there than doors!


----------



## Dirtboy (Aug 28, 2010)

OK, had to RMA that last MS-8 about a month ago due to "No DSP Response" errors. The unit kept shutting down every 3-4 minutes. I just got the replacement unit today and I'm going to install it after work. I hope this one works as advertised.


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

bump....

for update?


----------



## Dirtboy (Aug 28, 2010)

sydmonster said:


> bump....
> 
> for update?


LOL... Yeah, been a while....

I got the new MS8 installed just before I had to leave for a week due to work. So I was only able to do a very basic tune just to make sure the new unit was working correctly.

So when I got back from my trip, my car was going in the shop to straighten out the front bumper. I didn't want all my gear to walk while it was in the shop so I pulled out the MS8 and the amp. Hopefully I'll get the car back this week and get time to do a better tune on it...


----------



## Dirtboy (Aug 28, 2010)

Just a little update. I got the MS8 tuned pretty good (at least to my ears). BMW e30's have a reputation of having a horrible front soundstage because of the placement of the front speakers in the kick panels. You can really hear the difference when you turn processing on and off from the MS8. The MS8 does it's job and really brings the stage up on the dash, I love it.

But there may be some changes coming to my system soon, if I can ever win that ebay bid... lol.


----------



## RidnClean (Nov 24, 2007)

install looks real good!


----------



## Dirtboy (Aug 28, 2010)

Got some updates. I wasn't happy with the amount of rear-fill I was getting off the internal MS8 amp. So I went shopping on ebay for a JL 300/2. This will power the fronts and the 100w section of the JL 500/5 will go to the rears.

Here's a shot from yesterday when I threw the amp in.










I still have to wire it up and figure out where I'm gonna move the MS8. I'll probably put it on the left side of the trunk where I was gonna put the Phatbox. The Phatbox will probably mount to the underside of the rear deck in the trunk.

Gotta clean up the battery install too...










I have no idea what I'm gonna do with this mess. I'm still brainstorming...


----------



## NucFusion (Nov 28, 2010)

Very clean install. I really like the enclosure and the 2 jl audio amps together look really nice mounted.


----------



## neuspeedescort (Feb 23, 2010)

at first i wasn't feeling it. but as it went on it really came around to me. nice finished product.


NEUMAN


----------



## Dirtboy (Aug 28, 2010)

neuspeedescort said:


> at first i wasn't feeling it. but as it went on it really came around to me. nice finished product.
> 
> 
> NEUMAN


Yeah, alot of people scratch their heads when I tell them I installed a tape deck as my source unit. I'm trying to keep it stock "looking". The mp3 player hooks up to the cd changer input, pretty decent sound coming out of a deck that's 15 or so years old...


----------



## TJ Mobile Audio (May 6, 2009)

I always like builds in cars of this vintage, considering I'm a bit nostalgic (aka "cheap") with my own vehicle purchases. Very clean execution. Where did you install the MS8, and how does it all sound?


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

Gotta clean up the battery install too...










I have no idea what I'm gonna do with this mess. I'm still brainstorming...[/QUOTE]

Man that is one thing you have LOADS of options on. That is one of
the cool things about those batteries. They are used by so many 
different ways. 
Google

Sorry for the long link. 

Dig the install, nice job.


----------



## Dirtboy (Aug 28, 2010)

TJ Mobile Audio said:


> I always like builds in cars of this vintage, considering I'm a bit nostalgic (aka "cheap") with my own vehicle purchases. Very clean execution. Where did you install the MS8, and how does it all sound?


The system sounded real good before. Stage was just above the dash and centered on me while the MS8 was set on "Driver's seat". When set to "Front seats" the stage shifted right towards the center of the dash. The way I had it tuned was a bit bass heavy for some songs, but that's just an EQ adjustment away. 

Like I said before, I was missing a bit of the rear-fill that I like. I couldn't hear the rears at all over the rest of the system. So I'm going to re-tune the MS8 once I get the 300/2 hooked up and running. Hopefully that will be some time this week or the weekend...

Oh, and I'm going to try to mount the MS8 to the left side trunk wall. We'll see how that goes...


----------



## Dirtboy (Aug 28, 2010)

So I got the amps re-wired today...










Threw in the cap I've had sitting around while I was at it.










May not do much back there but what the hell... lol

I had all the speaker leads re-connected and then moved on to the MS8 mounting on the left side. But the sky decided to open up and now everything is flooded... Guess I'll try to work more tomorrow...


----------



## jaikai (Aug 8, 2011)

Nice install. I really like the box - very old school. Matching amps looks so much cleaner.


----------



## Dirtboy (Aug 28, 2010)

So I was able to get some work done today. Kinda hard to do here cuz it's been raining like crazy. I did most of the work under an umbrella. 

Anyway, got the amp "pretty panel" cut out and mounted.










And I got the MS8 mounted to the left side of the trunk.










The Phatbox is in there temporarily. I have to think of some better way to mount it where it's at. I also have to figure out how to mount the jack better than a bungie chord. There might be some other goodies mounted to the underside of the rear shelf...

Here's a few more pics. 










And I know, the cap probably aint doin' nuttin back there with the battery so close, but what the hell... lol










I'm also waiting for a friend of mine to make me a custom battery holder. The fuse holder is going to mount to it.


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

nice... probably the cleanest e30 boot going round?


----------



## aV8ter (Sep 4, 2009)

Looks awesome man. I am planning on picking up a 500/5 and 300/2 myself. Makes for a killer active staggered combo.


----------



## tea2jay (Oct 29, 2011)

that looks super clean! gives me some good ideas for my own e30. do convertibles have that same cutout in the middle of the trunk?


----------



## danno14 (Sep 1, 2009)

tea2jay said:


> that looks super clean! gives me some good ideas for my own e30. do convertibles have that same cutout in the middle of the trunk?


My 91 vert doesn't.... That's the area where the top folds into.

Nice,clean install!


----------



## Dirtboy (Aug 28, 2010)

tea2jay said:


> that looks super clean! gives me some good ideas for my own e30. do convertibles have that same cutout in the middle of the trunk?


Nope, verts are completely different animals. From what I've heard, it's hard to get good bass in e30 verts.


----------



## Sean Morrison (May 27, 2007)

I just ordered one of Luke's box's for my '89. I'm looking at 10" subs for it but am worried about mounting depth and magnet diameter. How close of a fit was your W3? That will give me an idea of what I can squeeze in.


----------



## Dirtboy (Aug 28, 2010)

Sean Morrison said:


> I just ordered one of Luke's box's for my '89. I'm looking at 10" subs for it but am worried about mounting depth and magnet diameter. How close of a fit was your W3? That will give me an idea of what I can squeeze in.


If I remember correctly, I had about 3-4" of space.


----------



## bigaudiofanatic (Mar 1, 2009)

Any updates?


----------



## ganesht (Oct 13, 2008)

did you do something to 'seal' the box against the skipass?


----------



## Dirtboy (Aug 28, 2010)

bigaudiofanatic said:


> Any updates?


No updates as of now. My car is sitting under a car cover for the winter and I don't have enough garage space to bring it indoors to work on it.



ganesht said:


> did you do something to 'seal' the box against the skipass?


The box has a foam lining under the carpet around the ski pass opening. This effectively seals it into the cabin.


----------



## duro78 (Dec 24, 2011)

Any pics of the car, always loved e30's

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirtboy (Aug 28, 2010)

duro78 said:


> Any pics of the car, always loved e30's
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Here you go:


----------



## ganesht (Oct 13, 2008)

Wow, your car is quite the stunner! and i love the stealth/clean install!


----------



## Derekj (Aug 11, 2011)

Great clean install - makes me wish i never got rid of my e30


----------



## Mrnurse (Sep 8, 2011)

nice install, love the car.


----------



## Dirtboy (Aug 28, 2010)

Small update. Trim panel around MS-8.


----------



## Mrnurse (Sep 8, 2011)

Clean!


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

ooorh yeah! good to see this build still getting some lorv


----------



## Derekj (Aug 11, 2011)

Forgot about this build, nice to see you are getting a bit of work done to it!


----------



## Dirtboy (Aug 28, 2010)

Derekj said:


> Forgot about this build, nice to see you are getting a bit of work done to it!


Thanks!

Not doing much else to the stereo system for right now.

But I did get new shoes for the car


----------



## Derekj (Aug 11, 2011)

Dirtboy said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Not doing much else to the stereo system for right now.
> 
> But I did get new shoes for the car


Those wheels just look so good on e30's!!


----------



## reithi (Mar 29, 2012)

Clean job


----------



## Dirtboy (Aug 28, 2010)

Thanks everyone!

BTW, if anyone's interested in where I got the sub box go here: 
German Audio Specialties


----------



## benny (Apr 7, 2008)

Love it.


----------



## Mrnurse (Sep 8, 2011)

I love this car man, great job!


----------

